# Coax And TV



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have directv. I have a receiver that I use to feed signal to another TV that has no receiver.
I have a splitter on the directv receiver output to go to both TV's.
If I turn on the main receiver and TV first, the signal goes just fine to my office TV.
If I try to turn on the TV in my office first, I get a warning about cables. Saying the TV is not supported by the existing and I should change them to component.

I guess what I need is a modulator from coax to AV-Component-HDMI?
Its very easy to locate the reverse. Its difficult to find coax to AV....ect

I hope I was able to describe my issue. TIA.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have splitters on my DTV box outgoing coax and it feeds 6 TVs. They all play the same channel and they can all be on at the same time. I don’t understand your issue.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

JV,


I assume you are splitting the RF output of the receiver which is fine. I also assume the 'not supported' message that you see on the TV is coming from the receiver (not the TV itself).


I suspect that the settings inside the receiver might be setup wrong. Inside the receiver Settings menu are usually resolution options. Make sure 720P and 1080i are unchecked.


What's the model number of your DirecTV receiver?


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you want to watch the same channel on your office TV? If so, then just remember to turn on your DTV first. Or do as @Old Thomas does. 

If you want to watch different channels on all of your TV's, you need to contact DTV and get one of their secondary receivers for each TV. There is a $7 monthly rental fee for each box. You can also go wireless, but, there is a $99 one time setup fee.

Or, you can go to a streaming service depending on how smart your TV is. 

Otherwise, you will only get the same channel your main TV is getting.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have a bit more info.
The main tv is connected directly with HDMI from the DTV receiver. There is no splitter involved at all.

The second set in my office is connected as follows:

From the main receiver, there is another output. It is a 10 pin s-video output. I have a cable that goes from s-video to red,white and yellow. This cable is plugged in to the receiver and from there it goes to a modulator. red,white and yellow.
From the modulator it goes coax to my office TV.

Here is the warning I get.
"_*Your TV does not support this program content protection.
Replacing the TV's HDMI cables with component cables will allow you to view the program".*_

If I turn on the receiver and tv in the main room, I can turn off the TV and watch the same program in my office. Thats perfectly fine.
I get the warning when the receiver sees the office TV first.

I hope I am making some sense here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Ok. That makes sense. The receiver is expecting an HDMI connection and it doesn't see it. There is no easy fix to prevent that message in your scenario.

You might try to 'fool' your receiver into thinking there is a component connection. Just plug RCA male connectors into the red, green, blue ports on the back of the receiver. Just plug them in on the receiver, the other ends will not be connected.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

adamz said:


> Ok. That makes sense. The receiver is expecting an HDMI connection and it doesn't see it. There is no easy fix to prevent that message in your scenario.
> 
> You might try to 'fool' your receiver into thinking there is a component connection. Just plug RCA male connectors into the red, green, blue ports on the back of the receiver. Just plug them in on the receiver, the other ends will not be connected.


Thanks. But the Genie Mini receiver has the two outputs. HDMI and S-Video 10 pin.

Since I'm sending the signal to the modulator from the s-video output, I don't understand how it would know?

I will try your suggestion. Thanks Adamz.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

If your second TV has an HDMI input, the simple solution is an HMDI splitter. They're only about $10, and you'll get much better picture quality. What you're getting now is composite video (yellow RCA), which is the low end as far as resolution and picture quality.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Since you don't have component out on the Genie, try using HotRod's HDMI splitter idea. It might fool the receiver too without actually running an HDMI cable to the 2nd TV set. 

But you might need to run HDMI to the 2nd TV eventually if you want to keep the HDMI on the 1st TV set.

There might be some options to downgrade the signal to both TV sets if you don't care about the quality of HDMI, but you'll probably need to quit using HDMI altogether and then setup the Genie again to not expect an HDMI connection. Those receivers are built to have one TV on them and can be hard to find ways to get around those error messages if you start to use more than one output connection.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

adamz said:


> Since you don't have component out on the Genie, try using HotRod's HDMI splitter idea. It might fool the receiver too without actually running an HDMI cable to the 2nd TV set.


The $10 HDMI splitter I bought for my non-HDMI projector doesn't need an HDCP (copyright protection) compliant TV at all. It actually returns the signal that tells the sending device that_ it_ is a display device.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks.
It would be very difficult to run a HDMI cable to my office. Its a fairly long run and through a hot ass attic. So I will keep the coax for now.
Really I should just bite the bullet and get another Genie for the office.
But, I have been wanting to cut the Directv off now for some time. Go to internet TV. But our internet is not very good and I buy NFL Sunday Ticket every year, except this year.

I will try the ideas you guys posted and see. I am watching TV in my office right now. So its not really a big deal. Just more of an inconvenience. 

Thanks again.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I just ran a 50' HDMI cable for a projector at my church, and it works with no problems (it was less than $20, btw). From what I've read, HDMI can be used for runs of about 75' without issues. Longer than that, it's recommended that you use converters to use ethernet for longer runs.

As far as running it through the attic, if you decide to upgrade, if you tape HMDI to the end of the coax carefully, so that it's secure and doesn't snag on anything, you may be able to pull the HDMI through using the coax as a 'fish tape' so you can avoid the hot attic. Or do it when it's not as hot up there.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Most places, you can upgrade your internet for far less than what DirectTV costs.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Who is your ISP? What type is it? DSL, cable, fiber satellite?

What speed are you getting?

We may be able to help with that. 

I just cut my cable, well, satellite. (Dish) and I went with Hulu for my main source of channels, including locals. 

So far, so good. But, I may look for other options than Hulu, like YouTube or something else. The one thing i found with cutting cable, I miss the central location from which to look at things. Hulu's platform isn't that great yet.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

As some of you, I too split my DirecTV to several Rooms, and here is how I did it:

DirecTV to HDMI Switch in.(2 in, 4 HDMI outputs)
First HDMI goes directly to the TV in Bedroom 1.
Second, third and fourth goes to an HDMI to Cat6 Adapter.
Cat6 Cable to Bedroom 2, 3 and 4.
In those Bedrooms, I got the Cat6 to HDMI adapter,behind the TV's.
Voila, DirecTV in all Rooms.

Additional Bonus:
I got a Dinky Link Remote Extender on the DirecTV unit and can control the DirecTV from any room. Off course, that required more Cat6 to be run but it's been working fine for Years. Full HD Picture and Sound over just a Network Cable.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

J. V. said:


> Thanks. But the Genie Mini receiver has the two outputs. HDMI and S-Video 10 pin.
> 
> Since I'm sending the signal to the modulator from the s-video output, I don't understand how it would know?
> 
> I will try your suggestion. Thanks Adamz.


FYI:
The DirecTV mini receiver has only an HDMI Output, not an (so 1988) S-video output.

Edit: the "AV-output" connector you see is for Component and RCA out, and you'll need to buy an adapter for that.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

HotRodx10 said:


> Most places, you can upgrade your internet for far less than what DirectTV costs.


My ISP has a monopoly out here. Other than the DSl we get, the only other options are satellite and cellular.



> Who is your ISP? What type is it? DSL, cable, fiber satellite?


Windstream.



> What speed are you getting?


16 mbps down.



> We may be able to help with that.


I could use some help. Thanks



> I just cut my cable, well, satellite. (Dish) and I went with Hulu for my main source of channels, including locals.
> 
> So far, so good. But, I may look for other options than Hulu, like YouTube or something else. The one thing i found with cutting cable, I miss the central location from which to look at things. Hulu's platform isn't that great yet.


 I think I would have similar issues. I have a DVR in my bedroom loaded with internet apps. I am not impressed at all.
Way to much trouble to watch TV.
I like to be able to turn it on and watch. Not hunt.



Deja-vue said:


> As some of you, I too split my DirecTV to several Rooms, and here is how I did it:
> 
> DirecTV to HDMI Switch in.(2 in, 4 HDMI outputs)
> First HDMI goes directly to the TV in Bedroom 1.
> ...


I like the idea. To bad my house is cabled with coax, not cat or HDMI.



> Additional Bonus:
> I got a Dinky Link Remote Extender on the DirecTV unit and can control the DirecTV from any room. Off course, that required more Cat6 to be run but it's been working fine for Years. Full HD Picture and Sound over just a Network Cable.


I have RF programmed remotes in the main room and my office. I can control the office TV with a remote in my office.
However, I must start at the main receiver and turn it on and the TV on. Then I can turn off the TV and go to my office and control channels from there.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> FYI:
> The DirecTV mini receiver has only an HDMI Output, not an (so 1988) S-video output.
> 
> Edit: the "AV-output" connector you see is for Component and RCA out, and you'll need to buy an adapter for that.


That is the output I used. I did buy the cable.
Funny how Amazon calls this a 10 pin s-video cable.

I have the red, white and yellow on the opposite end. These are plugged into the modulator and the coax comes out of the modulator and goes to my office TV.


----------

